# Please hep me help a freind great guy/husband



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I know someone who i think has been winding up with guys that are not right for her. I know somebody posted a link to about choosing a good wife. It introduced some interesting points that to me an astute man would conciously (or unconsciously) make for an attactive girlfreind/wife.


----------

